# opinions on 2008 Lexus IS220D Sport



## pcocp (22 Jan 2010)

Looking for opinions on / experiences of the 2008 Lexus IS220D Sport. 

In terms of reliability / performance / typical maintenence costs.

Given that there is a push on now to introduce smaller diesels to the market, would buying a car such as this Lexus be a bad idea in terms of future resale? 

Thanks,
PCOCP


----------



## idler (23 Jan 2010)

if you want comfort& reliability go for it


----------



## Murt10 (23 Jan 2010)

Gets very good reviews

[broken link removed]


----------



## PyritePete (24 Jan 2010)

i drive an IS220D & love it. The new model (from '09) has less torque to meet strict new EU emissions but you pay less road tax.

Happy trouble-free motoring !!


----------



## Frank (24 Jan 2010)

BMW seems to be doing great work on the CO2 battle.

A 535D can now be had with the same tax as an old 2 liter. 
Rather than the old 1400 euro for a 2.99 liter engine.

I could live with that road tax for so much car.

Don't be too worried about engine size people will pay for a nice car.


----------



## pcocp (26 Jan 2010)

Frank said:


> Don't be too worried about engine size people will pay for a nice car.


 
True.


----------



## JOEC26 (26 Jan 2010)

I had one of the first new IS 220d (2006) & loved the looks but couldnt live with the top gear gearing. 6th gear was useless below 75km/hr & driving in  5th affected the fuel economy. Lexus pawned me off with words but little remedy. Also, its reliability was average only (had to be brought home on a breakdown truck from Westport one weekend due to a catalytic convertor failure). I solved the problem eventually........changed to a 08A4 2.0 Tdi......an excellent car


----------



## Buddyg (27 Jan 2010)

> 6th gear was useless below 75km/hr


 
Ha, what do you expect? It's not meant to be an about town gear, change up.


----------



## JOEC26 (27 Mar 2010)

Sorry; I meant useless below 75 Miles per hour (approx 120km/hr).


----------



## mathepac (27 Mar 2010)

Buddyg said:


> ... It's not meant to be an about town gear, change up.


down ...


----------



## PyritePete (31 Mar 2010)

JOEC26 said:


> Sorry; I meant useless below 75 Miles per hour (approx 120km/hr).


 
I dont find driving in 6th gear at 120kmh an issue. If I am in 6th and go less than 120kmh I just drop down a gear.

3 years of troublefree driving.


----------



## mathepac (31 Mar 2010)

JOEC26 said:


> ...  (had to be brought home on a breakdown truck from Westport one weekend due to a catalytic convertor failure)...


There is of course another solution - saw off the catalytic converter, on a diesel it does nothing anyway (except perhaps to house  some soot temporarily ).


----------



## Purple (31 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> There is of course another solution - saw off the catalytic converter, on a diesel it does nothing anyway (except perhaps to house  some soot temporarily ).


... and get you past the NCT


----------



## mathepac (31 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> ... and get you past the NCT


Three family diesels have had their CATs removed by me; all have passed their NCTs as it's not an NCT failure for a diesel.


----------



## haminka1 (31 Mar 2010)

i always thought lexus is like a mercedes - their usual drivers are older guys /or ladies/ who can afford a really good car without actually ever utilizing their abilities - basically,what they are looking for is a motorway sofa


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Three family diesels have had their CATs removed by me; all have passed their NCTs as it's not an NCT failure for a diesel.



Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------

